# questions, need help to sort this out



## Sparkly (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, I have recently experienced a worsening of my gerd symptoms, and need some help to figure out what the next step is. Mostly the nighttime symptoms are what has worsened. It used to be that I would wake up from time to time coughing and choking from the gerd, but it has started to happen several times a week. I can feel the acid in my throat, and can't breathe.

I have tried zantac, which gave me diarrhea and horrible cramping. I don't think it was my regular IBS, I'm pretty sure it was the med, so my doctor told me not to take it anymore. Then I tried prilosec, which made me really bloated and constipated, and I couldn't go for days.

If I had a particular reaction to one med in a group of acid reducers, will I be prone to have a similar reaction to others in that group? I really need to find a solution to this problem. I take promethazine at night now, which usually stops this from happening, but it knocks me out, and I would like to take something that's not sedating, and save the promethazine for when I'm actually nauseous. Thanks for any input you can give me.


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

I have recently seen a gastroentorologist who diagnosed me with GERD and IBS. I'm just waiting to have my scans just to double check that it is that and nothing else.

I know how you feel with the GERD, I tend to find mine gets worse at night, particularly when I lay down I get a burning sensation in my chest area and I also get a lump in the throat feeling-not pleasant! I have been prescribed lanzsoprole, which has helped quite a lot. Have you had any scans yet?

Maybe try and avoid acidic foods and eat way before going to bed. I have also heard that sleeping on a raised pillow helps!


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks. I have not had any scans or scopes. I was diagnosed based on symptoms. I prop my pillows up, and often fall asleep sitting up, and I still get these attacks. It may be time to try another acid reducer or PPI, but I'm nervous about setting off my IBS.


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

I take lanszoprole which has helped with the chest pain and acid build up. I also take mebeverine for my IBS which slows down my bowel movements.

Don't worry about medication setting off your IBS more than likely it won't. However if you worry that it will then youre IBS will start. That's what I've found happens with me anyway!


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you ever considered food sensitivity testing? I'm a Registered Dietitian Nutritionist and specialist in the area of food sensitivities - many people with IBS and GERD have "trigger" foods that are contributing to their symptoms. Once trigger foods are identified and elminated, symptoms often improve within a matter of weeks.


----------



## Nurse Jon (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Sparkly,

I am a holistic nurse with experince in bariatric nursing both in and out of the hospital.

One of the first things we find with the challenge you face is chronic fluid and electrolyte imbalance, less than bodies needs. The challenge this presents is that most people, including doctors do not understand this imbalance (also known medically as dehydration). Even holistic nurses do not always know that simply drinking water will not properly rehydrate the body.

Consider, what is the first thing given to most patinets going into the hospital? Salt and water in the form of a saline IV.

Actually, water alone will dehydrate us. It is slightly diauretic. Coffee and tea are only slightly more diareutic than water according to one study.

So, how can we drink water and still be dehydrated? There are two oceans of water in the body. One inside and one outside our cells. It is the water in the cells that is important. When dehydrated, muscles, like the ring shaped one that prevents reflux, do not work as well as they should or could.

The best way to get water into the muscles is using the water cures protocol. It is simply dissolving a pinch of unprocessed sea salt in your mouth and once dissolved, then drinking a glass of water. DO NOT drink salt water. Some sites recommend it but it can make you sick.

When people are on a lot of medications, we suggest they first speak to a ND just in case there are any meds that would work too good, and thus be bad.

Most usually start with only doing it 1 hour before sleep at night and first thing in the morning, within 20 minutes of awaking. That solves the problem for all my patiens so far. There are a few sites that have information on this. Here is one...WaterCures.org/acid-reflux-disease

Of course, never make any changes to your medications with out first talking to your doctor. You will probably have to find a ND to be able to get specific help with watercures. There are some doctors in my area who use the protocol on WaterCures.org routinely and with great success.

Best wishes.


----------



## 3JKids (Jul 16, 2013)

Nurse Jon,

Thanks for the tip. I looked at the website and I am considering giving it a try but don't know how to get pure water. Any advice?


----------

